# is a 2.7T 6 speed tranny swap possible?



## pinner (Mar 12, 2009)

I have found a few posts about this but have only heard that "it would be too hard and I should scrap the project". I will have a tiptronic nogaro S4 and a complete six speed donor car to pull parts from. Has any body heard of, or done this sucessfully? What needs to be swaped?


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes it's possible, I read on another Audi forum that a tech at a Seattle Audi dealership swapped a 6spd manual into his Tip Allroad


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: is a 2.7T 6 speed tranny swap possible? (pinner)*

A member on this forum has done several conversions in his shop.
2001S4NY
http://www.ssptuning.com


----------

